# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Well?

## CCTelander

> Let me give you a word of the philosophy of reform. The whole history of the progress of human liberty shows that all concessions yet made to her august claims, have been born of earnest struggle. The conflict has been exciting, agitating, all-absorbing, and for the time being, putting all other tumults to silence. It must do this or it does nothing.* If there is no struggle there is no progress. Those who profess to favor freedom and yet depreciate agitation, are men who want crops without plowing up the ground, they want rain without thunder and lightening. They want the ocean without the awful roar of its many waters.*"
> 
> "This struggle may be a moral one, or it may be a physical one, and it may be both moral and physical, but it must be a struggle. *Power concedes nothing without a demand. It never did and it never will. Find out just what any people will quietly submit to and you have found out the exact measure of injustice and wrong which will be imposed upon them, and these will continue till they are resisted with either words or blows, or with both. The limits of tyrants are prescribed by the endurance of those whom they oppress.* In the light of these ideas, Negroes will be hunted at the North, and held and flogged at the South so long as they submit to those devilish outrages, and make no resistance, either moral or physical. *Men may not get all they pay for in this world; but they must certainly pay for all they get. If we ever get free from the oppressions and wrongs heaped upon us, we must pay for their removal. We must do this by labor, by suffering, by sacrifice, and if needs be, by our lives and the lives of others.*


 - Frederick Douglass (Emphasis mine)

Particularly appropriate atm.

----------


## dannno

Looks like something Q would link to, did Q link to this??

----------


## CCTelander

> Looks like something Q would link to, did Q link to this??



No idea. I don't follow that nonsense.

The Douglass quote has been well known among liberty advocates for many, MANY decades. LONG before there was a "Q."

----------


## dannno

> No idea. I don't follow that nonsense.
> 
> The Douglass quote has been well known among liberty advocates for many, MANY decades. LONG before there was a "Q."


Q team started in the 1950s.

It sounds a lot like stuff that Q posts and links to often.

----------


## CCTelander

> Q team started in the 1950s.
> 
> It sounds a lot like stuff that Q posts and links to often.



Good for him/them. Liberty advocates have been quoting Douglass since the mid 19th century.

----------


## acptulsa

> 'About the Declaration there is a finality that is exceedingly restful. It is often asserted that the world has made a great deal of progress since 1776, that we have had new thoughts and new experiences which have given us a great advance over the people of that day, and that we may therefore very well discard their conclusions for something more modern. But that reasoning can not be applied to this great charter. If all men are created equal, that is final. If they are endowed with inalienable rights, that is final. If governments derive their just powers from the consent of the governed, that is final. 
> 
> 'No advance, no progress can be made beyond these propositions. If anyone wishes to deny their truth or their soundness, the only direction in which he can proceed historically is not forward, but backward toward the time when there was no equality, no rights of the individual, no rule of the people. Those who wish to proceed in that direction can not lay claim to progress. They are reactionary. Their ideas are not more modern, but more ancient, than those of the Revolutionary fathers.'


I don't want to go back and become a serf, myself.

----------


## CCTelander

> I don't want to go back and become a serf, myself.



Nor I.

----------


## pcosmar

> Q team started in the 1950s.
> .


Says the Q Team.

Who only appeared after the New York Democrat was elected as a Republican.

And has made a lot of outlandish promises that have not happened.

Psyop to sell Trump to,, and calm down the Angry Mob

----------


## dannno

> Says the Q Team.
> 
> Who only appeared after the New York Democrat was elected as a Republican.
> 
> *And has made a lot of outlandish promises that have not happened.
> *
> Psyop to sell Trump to,, and calm down the Angry Mob



Dude, are you really not paying attention right now? You really still want to be making that claim?

Also, Q team tried working with Kennedy and Reagan but with limited success.. but you are correct they have been mostly underground waiting for the right opportunity. They met with Trump on one of his first days of office. Trump was already aware that this organization existed in some form.

----------


## acptulsa

Do you really have to use this thread to spew your religious dogma?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Great quote.

----------


## pcosmar

> They met with Trump on one of his first days of office. Trump was already aware that this organization existed in some form.


So says ,,, ?Q?

All the while the CIA was mucking about in all manner of Evil and they did nothing...

----------


## CCTelander

> Do you really have to use this thread to spew your religious dogma?



Of course he does. If he didn't pollute every thread he could with it he'd lose his Trump Zealot Badge. That would be a tragedy.

----------


## acptulsa

> Of course he does. If he didn't pollute every thread he could with it he'd lose his Trump Zealot Badge. That would be a tragedy.


Soon he won't have to worry about it.  They'll inject his Trump Zealot Badge with his COVID vaccine, his ID chip, and his Mark of the Beast.

----------


## CCTelander

> Soon he won't have to worry about it.  They'll inject his Trump Zealot Badge with his COVID vaccine, his ID chip, and his Mark of the Beast.



Convenient.

Plus, this thread needed a bump.

----------


## PAF

> - Frederick Douglass (Emphasis mine)
> 
> Particularly appropriate atm.





> “Let me give you a word of the philosophy of reform. The whole history of the progress of human liberty shows that all concessions yet made to her august claims, have been born of earnest struggle. The conflict has been exciting, agitating, all-absorbing, and for the time being, putting all other tumults to silence. It must do this or it does nothing. *If there is no struggle there is no progress. Those who profess to favor freedom and yet depreciate agitation, are men who want crops without plowing up the ground, they want rain without thunder and lightening. They want the ocean without the awful roar of its many waters."*
> 
> "This struggle may be a moral one, or it may be a physical one, and it may be both moral and physical, but it must be a struggle. *Power concedes nothing without a demand. It never did and it never will. Find out just what any people will quietly submit to and you have found out the exact measure of injustice and wrong which will be imposed upon them, and these will continue till they are resisted with either words or blows, or with both. The limits of tyrants are prescribed by the endurance of those whom they oppress.* In the light of these ideas, Negroes will be hunted at the North, and held and flogged at the South so long as they submit to those devilish outrages, and make no resistance, either moral or physical. *Men may not get all they pay for in this world; but they must certainly pay for all they get. If we ever get free from the oppressions and wrongs heaped upon us, we must pay for their removal. We must do this by labor, by suffering, by sacrifice, and if needs be, by our lives and the lives of others.*”



Your emphasis...right on.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Fredrick Douglass was on the presidential ticket for the Equal Rights Party in the 1872 presidential election.

----------


## CCTelander

> Fredrick Douglass was on the presidential ticket for the Equal Rights Party in the 1872 presidential election.



He was definitely one of the great minds of his time.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> He was definitely one of the great minds of his time.


If he was alive today he would be completely and utterly disgusted by what's going on.

----------


## CCTelander

> If he was alive today he would be completely and utterly disgusted by what's going on.



I can't argue with that. But then our limp wristed, weak willed, pussified, cowardly version of America would disgust a great many of our forefathers.

----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## CCTelander

Have we had enough? Or is it bend over and grab our ankles yet again?

----------


## CCTelander

"*Find out just what any people will quietly submit to and you have found out the exact measure of injustice and wrong which will be imposed upon them, and these will continue till they are resisted with either words or blows, or with both. The limits of tyrants are prescribed by the endurance of those whom they oppress.*" - Frederick Douglass

I have a true story that's perfect to go along with the OP.

Back in December my baby sister (I call her my baby sister even though she's in her late 40s) made the ill-advised decision to move out to Portland, Oregon. As a result she was living out there with her youngest son when the whole corona thing hit and the nation went on lock-down. I don't know if the words of Frederick Douglass above went through her mind or not, but I do know that, unlike most people, she decided that this was her line in the sand and she simply wasn't going to "quietly submit" any more.

She hardly knew anyone at all out there, she'd only just arrived and got settled in when the $#@! hit the fan. She had a few friends but they were all progressives who actually supported the whole lock-down thing. So basically it was her and her youngest son. She didn't let that stop her. She refused to wear a mask except at work. Even tho it was technically not allowed, she made sure to go out EVERY day. While she and her son were out walking she would tear down the city's stupid signs reminding everyone of the stay home and mask orders and ashcan them. On the signs she couldn't tear down she'd write in marker "End The Fascist Lockdown NOW!"

The parks were all police taped off to keep people out. She'd tear down the tape and ashcan it. On one occasion a group of homeless people living in a van saw her doing it and started screaming at her "You're a terrible mother, teaching your son to disobey the rules!" To which she replied "$#@! you!" They moved toward her and she was moving their way ready to actually throw down when her son grabbed her and talked her out of it. They walked away, continuing to tear the police tape down as they went.

There were lots of other confrontations.

About a week ago she moved back here to get out of that Hell hole. The city council here is actually considering a mask mandate Monday. We're starting to organize resistance against it.

That's what my baby sister, with nobody but her 12 year old son to have her back, did in one of the most freedom hostile environments she'd ever seen.

How about you?

----------


## PAF

> "*Find out just what any people will quietly submit to and you have found out the exact measure of injustice and wrong which will be imposed upon them, and these will continue till they are resisted with either words or blows, or with both. The limits of tyrants are prescribed by the endurance of those whom they oppress.*" - Frederick Douglass
> 
> I have a true story that's perfect to go along with the OP.
> 
> Back in December my baby sister (I call her my baby sister even though she's in her late 40s) made the ill-advised decision to move out to Portland, Oregon. As a result she was living out there with her youngest son when the whole corona thing hit and the nation went on lock-down. I don't know if the words of Frederick Douglass above went through her mind or not, but I do know that, unlike most people, she decided that this was her line in the sand and she simply wasn't going to "quietly submit" any more.
> 
> She hardly knew anyone at all out there, she'd only just arrived and got settled in when the $#@! hit the fan. She had a few friends but they were all progressives who actually supported the whole lock-down thing. So basically it was her and her youngest son. She didn't let that stop her. She refused to wear a mask except at work. Even tho it was technically not allowed, she made sure to go out EVERY day. While she and her son were out walking she would tear down the city's stupid signs reminding everyone of the stay home and mask orders and ashcan them. On the signs she couldn't tear down she'd write in marker "End The Fascist Lockdown NOW!"
> 
> The parks were all police taped off to keep people out. She'd tear down the tape and ashcan it. On one occasion a group of homeless people living in a van saw her doing it and started screaming at her "You're a terrible mother, teaching your son to disobey the rules!" To which she replied "$#@! you!" They moved toward her and she was moving their way ready to actually throw down when her son grabbed her and talked her out of it. They walked away, continuing to tear the police tape down as they went.
> ...





We are vocal. We do not comply. We engage in conversation with others whether they have masks or not. Many of the sheep comply, but we do reach some from time to time:

"In all of your life, have you ever had to wear a mask all year round, and in the heat of summer, over the command of a politician. I feel so sorry for the people, and the children, who wear a mask and are unable to build a proper immune system over a mild cold/flu. Soon, at the decision of the parents, the next generation will have no proper immune system, or tolerance against colds and allergies, and at that point they will most likely have to see a physician on a bi-monthly basis, or wear a shield for the rest of their lives. This is not what Mother Nature intended."

----------


## CCTelander

> We are vocal. We do not comply. We engage in conversation with others whether they have masks or not. Many of the sheep comply, but we do reach some from time to time:
> 
> "In all of your life, have you ever had to wear a mask all year round, and in the heat of summer, over the command of a politician. I feel so sorry for the people, and the children, who wear a mask and are unable to build a proper immune system over a mild cold/flu. Soon, at the decision of the parents, the next generation will have no proper immune system, or tolerance against colds and allergies, and at that point they will most likely have to see a physician on a bi-monthly basis, or wear a shield for the rest of their lives. This is not what Mother Nature intended."



Awesome, but I already knew you were out there getting things done. Thanks.

I was actually hoping that post would inspire more like yours.

----------


## CCTelander

> "*Find out just what any people will quietly submit to and you have found out the exact measure of injustice and wrong which will be imposed upon them, and these will continue till they are resisted with either words or blows, or with both. The limits of tyrants are prescribed by the endurance of those whom they oppress.*" - Frederick Douglass
> 
> I have a true story that's perfect to go along with the OP.
> 
> Back in December my baby sister (I call her my baby sister even though she's in her late 40s) made the ill-advised decision to move out to Portland, Oregon. As a result she was living out there with her youngest son when the whole corona thing hit and the nation went on lock-down. I don't know if the words of Frederick Douglass above went through her mind or not, but I do know that, unlike most people, she decided that this was her line in the sand and she simply wasn't going to "quietly submit" any more.
> 
> She hardly knew anyone at all out there, she'd only just arrived and got settled in when the $#@! hit the fan. She had a few friends but they were all progressives who actually supported the whole lock-down thing. So basically it was her and her youngest son. She didn't let that stop her. She refused to wear a mask except at work. Even tho it was technically not allowed, she made sure to go out EVERY day. While she and her son were out walking she would tear down the city's stupid signs reminding everyone of the stay home and mask orders and ashcan them. On the signs she couldn't tear down she'd write in marker "End The Fascist Lockdown NOW!"
> 
> The parks were all police taped off to keep people out. She'd tear down the tape and ashcan it. On one occasion a group of homeless people living in a van saw her doing it and started screaming at her "You're a terrible mother, teaching your son to disobey the rules!" To which she replied "$#@! you!" They moved toward her and she was moving their way ready to actually throw down when her son grabbed her and talked her out of it. They walked away, continuing to tear the police tape down as they went.
> ...


Deserves repeating.

----------


## Slave Mentality

Motivating posts. Who has ultimate sovereignty over your body?

Live free or die. Easy to put on a license plate and quite ironic, but almost impossible to live for the majority of us.  Our soft lives promote our weakness.  Our weakness may very well be our ruin. 

They will have to install a muzzle on my corpse. How about you? Just be aware that many would prefer you to be a corpse.  Thats the root of all control.

----------


## jmdrake

> - Frederick Douglass (Emphasis mine)
> 
> Particularly appropriate atm.


 Great quote.  And ignore people like  @dannno who think Trump nuked a bunch of kids in order to save them.

----------


## CCTelander

> Great quote.  And ignore people like  @dannno who think Trump nuked a bunch of kids in order to save them.



WRT liberty Douglass is one of the great thinkers of the ages and deserves to be heeded.

WRT Trump, I tend to simply ignore the Kool Aid swilling fanbois. They sometimes make a lot of sense on other issues, but once Trump enters the mix they lose all rationality and perspective.

And yes, the whole nukes on American soil thing was ridiculous. Precious but ridiculous.

----------


## CCTelander

Another awesome quote that fits right in here:




> *All this havoc, this misfortune, this ruin, descends upon you not from alien foes, but from the one enemy whom you yourselves render as powerful as he is. ... Where has he acquired enough eyes to spy upon you, if you do not provide them yourselves? How can he have so many arms to beat you with, if he does not borrow them from you? The feet that trample down your cities, where does he get them if they are not your own? How does he have any power over you except through you? How would he dare assail you if he had no cooperation from you? What could he do to you if you yourselves did not connive with the thief who plunders you, if you were not accomplices of the murderer who kills you, if you were not traitors to yourselves?  From all these indignities, such as the very beasts of the field would not endure, you can deliver yourselves if you try, not be taking action, but merely by willing to be free. Resolve to serve no more, and you are at once freed. I do not ask that you place hands upon the tyrant to topple him over, but simply that you support him no longer; then you will behold him, like a great Colossus whose pedestal has been pulled away, fall of his own weight and break into pieces. - Étienne de La Boétie (1548)*

----------


## bv3

> I don't want to go back and become a serf, myself.


I'm all about it.  I recently bought a scythe.  Going to plant some taters soon, too, in some city park or somethin'.

Jokes aside Mr. Douglass is the man.

----------


## bv3

> In the early part of the year 1838, I became quite restless. I could see  no reason why I should, at the end of each week, pour the reward of my  toil into the purse of my master. When I carried to him my weekly wages,  he would, after counting the money, look me in the face with a  robber-like fierceness, and ask, “Is this all?” He was satisfied with  nothing less than the last cent. He would, however, when I made him six  dollars, sometimes give me six cents, to encourage me. It had the  opposite effect. I regarded it as a sort of admission of my right to the  whole. The fact that he gave me any part of my wages was proof, to my  mind, that he believed me entitled to the whole of them. I always felt  worse for having received any thing; for I feared that the giving me a  few cents would ease his conscience, and make him feel himself to be a  pretty honorable sort of robber. My discontent grew upon me. I was ever  on the look-out for means of escape; and, finding no direct means, I  determined to try to hire my time, with a view of getting money with  which to make my escape. In the spring of 1838, when Master Thomas came  to Baltimore to purchase his spring goods, I got an opportunity, and  applied to him to allow me to hire my time. He unhesitatingly refused my  request, and told me this was another stratagem by which to escape. He  told me I could go nowhere but that he could get me; and that, in the  event of my running away, he should spare no pains in his efforts to  catch me. He exhorted me to content myself, and be obedient. He told me,  if I would be happy, I must lay out no plans for the future. He said,  if I behaved myself properly, he would take care of me. Indeed, he  advised me to complete thoughtlessness of the future, and taught me to  depend solely upon him for happiness. He seemed to see fully the  pressing necessity of setting aside my intellectual nature, in order to  contentment in slavery. But in spite of him, and even in spite of  myself, I continued to think, and to think about the injustice of my  enslavement, and the means of escape.


 From the Narrative

----------


## CCTelander

> Motivating posts. Who has ultimate sovereignty over your body?
> 
> Live free or die. Easy to put on a license plate and quite ironic, but almost impossible to live for the majority of us.  Our soft lives promote our weakness.  Our weakness may very well be our ruin. 
> 
> They will have to install a muzzle on my corpse. How about you? Just be aware that many would prefer you to be a corpse.  Thats the root of all control.



No slave muzzle for me. I will not comply.

----------


## CCTelander

> Motivating posts. Who has ultimate sovereignty over your body?
> 
> Live free or die. Easy to put on a license plate and quite ironic, but almost impossible to live for the majority of us.  Our soft lives promote our weakness.  Our weakness may very well be our ruin. 
> 
> *They will have to install a muzzle on my corpse.* How about you? Just be aware that many would prefer you to be a corpse.  Thats the root of all control.



Neither government mandate nor corporate policy will be sufficient to compel me to wear a slave muzzle. Resist and defy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Didn't BLM protesters recently tear down a statue of him?

----------


## CCTelander

> Didn't BLM protesters recently tear down a statue of him?



I don't know, did they? It certainly wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Have we had enough? Or is it bend over and grab our ankles yet again?


They still have plenty of FRN stimulus lubricant left, to make it a pleasurable experience.

----------


## CCTelander

> They still have plenty of FRN stimulus lubricant left, to make it a pleasurable experience.



ROTFL! + rep

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I don't know, did they? It certainly wouldn't surprise me.


Yes.  Happened during the 4th of July weekend.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/histo...ster-attacked/

----------


## CCTelander

> Yes.  Happened during the 4th of July weekend.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/histo...ster-attacked/



I'd call them dumbasses but it really isn't about racism or any of the other $#@! they claim. They're mainly trying to create chaos. They're sowing the wind, soon to reap the whirlwind, I think.

----------


## CCTelander

Bump

----------


## CCTelander

"No one outside ourselves can rule us inwardly. When we know this, we become free." - Buddha

----------


## CCTelander

"Who would be free themselves must strike the blow. Better even to die free than to live slaves." - Frederick Douglass

----------


## CCTelander

"What country can preserve its liberties if its rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms." - Thomas Jefferson

----------


## PAF

> "No one outside ourselves can rule us inwardly. When we know this, we become free." - Buddha





> "Who would be free themselves must strike the blow. Better even to die free than to live slaves." - Frederick Douglass





> "What country can preserve its liberties if its rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms." - Thomas Jefferson



Awesome "liberty comes from within" bump.

----------


## CCTelander

"Everything can be taken from a man but… the last of the human freedoms – to choose one’s attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one’s own way." - Victor Frankl

----------


## CCTelander

"Disobedience is the true foundation of liberty. The obedient must be slaves." - Henry David Thoreau

----------

